# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  не могу удалять сообщения из папки входящие

## radomirmosalev

Всем привет, переду сразу к проблеме, мне нужна помощь, с недавних пор я больше не могу удалять сообщения из папки входящие своего почтового ящика.Я могу выбрать и прочитать сообщения, также я могу перемещать сообщения в другие папки, но не удаленную папку.
Вы можете помочь?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Вы можете помочь?


Чем? И причем здесь маршрутизаторы?

----------

